# Softbank To Pretend Ubers Self Driving Division Is Worth Something.



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

"Ok if we spend a billion pretending driverless vehicles aren't a joke will it help us get some money back from this disaster?"

https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/so...illion-in-ubers-self-driving-unit-11552515631
"A consortium that includes SoftBank Group is in late-stage talks to invest $1 billion or more in Uber Technologies Inc.'s self-driving vehicle unit, according to people familiar with the negotiations, a move that would help the ride-hailing firm make its pitch to investors ahead of its eagerly anticipated IPO."


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> "Ok if we spend a billion pretending driverless vehicles aren't a joke will it help us get some money back from this disaster?"
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/so...illion-in-ubers-self-driving-unit-11552515631
> "A consortium that includes SoftBank Group is in late-stage talks to invest $1 billion or more in Uber Technologies Inc.'s self-driving vehicle unit, according to people familiar with the negotiations, a move that would help the ride-hailing firm make its pitch to investors ahead of its eagerly anticipated IPO."


This is part of the pump and dump.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is part of the pump and dump.


Could not be more obvious.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Could not be more obvious.


The sad part is their going to get away with it. At best one or two executives are going to take the fall. Do 5 years in prison, then live the rest of their life with no worries.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uber And Lyft supposedly worth combined at 140 billiOn...not profitable

Ford+GM+ delta + American Airlines+ south west + united combined worth around 140 billion?, total cash flow positive over 55 billiOn per year ( they have debt)

So you can buy 6 companies for the combined market cap of U/L



everythingsuber said:


> "Ok if we spend a billion pretending driverless vehicles aren't a joke will it help us get some money back from this disaster?"
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/so...illion-in-ubers-self-driving-unit-11552515631
> "A consortium that includes SoftBank Group is in late-stage talks to invest $1 billion or more in Uber Technologies Inc.'s self-driving vehicle unit, according to people familiar with the negotiations, a move that would help the ride-hailing firm make its pitch to investors ahead of its eagerly anticipated IPO."


they are trying to spin Uber as a TSLA, TSLA is manipulated as a software company , thus the higher multiple.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> "Ok if we spend a billion pretending driverless vehicles aren't a joke will it help us get some money back from this disaster?"
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/so...illion-in-ubers-self-driving-unit-11552515631
> "A consortium that includes SoftBank Group is in late-stage talks to invest $1 billion or more in Uber Technologies Inc.'s self-driving vehicle unit, according to people familiar with the negotiations, a move that would help the ride-hailing firm make its pitch to investors ahead of its eagerly anticipated IPO."


No deal yet. They're just talking at this point. Talk is cheap.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I just came to acknowledge that I’m laughing at the headline :biggrin:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I just came to acknowledge that I'm laughing at the headline :biggrin:


GREAT headline!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I don’t wish to keep repeating myself, but:
“Bullshit baffles brains”.


----------

